# AMD 64 bit ARM CPU



## overmind (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi,

Here is something interesting:

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/0...64bit_arm_server_chip_to_launch_in_late_2014/

Or should I say server chip instead of CPU?

Some comments on that page are interesting too.

This is a follow up to this tread: http://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=45319.


----------

